# Emergency wheel colour... Rotors



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys what colour are my Rotors? I ordered what I thought was correct *AU Matt graphite but it looks more silver to me!

Now I've put my existing wheel and the sprayed wheel together (figured once I started to just finish off, if anything its a good base coat for the correct colour!!










So what colour do I need?.. its not 8AU! Hope I can order tonight and get one delivered by Friday if anyone can tell me the paint code! (will look online also AGAIN).

OR..... have they sent me a bad colour?

Thanks!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

hmm found and old thread saying *AU also then others saying its this:

http://www.spraydosen-shop.de/spray-can ... r-basecoat

Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi

Audi site sayings its Titanium if you spec a car... ARGH!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks silver to me, definately not Graphite. Are you also spraying the diamond cut part when finished ?
will this post help ?
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166022
Hoggy.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

the darker one is the correct one.. the lighter is not..

no I wont spray the diamond finished part. its masked off 

other paint code I have is :

VW-Audi LY7P

Titan

problem is no site shows a "comparative" colour. :roll:

and the thread you give.. all say 8AU clearly NOT the correct colour... LOL as that's what I used.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

fitted my winter wheels for now so I don't have an "Odd" coloured Rotor... Grrrrr

Audi damn you! so.. anyone with same colour Rotors of mine ever found out the paint code? Seems like L8AU/ 8AU is just Audi code for "Some colour silver"

Back of wheel says (in the cast) :

AX1-MATT (Seems to be a black in google images)
8AU - MATT (What I tried)
8AU - GLANZ (Should be non-matt version)
SCWARZ-ROT MATT (Black and Red (RS Plus)?

Assuming that's the 4 colours you can get it?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Bump.

i will take center cap to paint shop this afternoon any way see if they can mix me a colour... but i'd like to know the colour still


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Alexjh said:


> fitted my winter wheels for now so I don't have an "Odd" coloured Rotor... Grrrrr
> 
> Audi damn you! so.. anyone with same colour Rotors of mine ever found out the paint code? Seems like L8AU/ 8AU is just Audi code for "Some colour silver"
> 
> ...


My winters were painted L8AU










Perfect match to my rotor alloys


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Take it to B&Q :lol: they promise to match any colour on any item!

In all seriousness I'm not sure personally.. Why don't you go for a similar but slightly different shade? Maybe sparkling graphite, or the anthracite colour you find on the e39 m5 with a nice subtle flake?

I've considered doing the diamond cut part in brilliant white on my rotors like the RS plus.. But I think it would be Ott


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Got the center cap see if i can get a match.

seems L8AU is just audi for "Silver" and not how dark the damn colour is.

this finish is nothing like my wheel.. ANy way LOVE the idea of painting the cut surface white that would look very nice i think.. and cheaper to fix the "curbed" surface! (i have 1 wheel with about 2" curbing).

i was quoted 400 Euro to paint them so i will either get a correct paint tonight or send them off.

dark colour what ever it is, and white


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> Got the center cap see if i can get a match.
> 
> seems L8AU is just audi for "Silver" and not how dark the damn colour is.
> 
> ...


Do you think it's a good shout then? 8)


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

muz1990 said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > Got the center cap see if i can get a match.
> ...


yep...

maybe I send them away over winter then the paint has a few months before I stick some new rubber onto the wheels.

I've found a "near enough" colour but its metallic so i'm going to "dust" the other 3 to match.

TBH the paint is peeling on almost all of them between the spoke and the cut finish on the rim. think Audi should have Lacquered this.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

FYI...

here is the "After" next to the Original. a little darker but TBH I think I like it more 

Maybe I will try the White also before I send them away.. make sure I like it!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Mine are Slightly peeling too ( maybe 2 of them ) but very minor... I'm a fabled Curb dodger, so I know it's nothing I've done personally! :lol:

Do you have a built thread mate?

And please do the white bits! It may deal the deal for me too!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

haha yes normally I am Super good with Curbs but...

I am English In Germany, driving a left hand drive.. I caught the front passenger wheel so slightly. normally this wouldn't happen but i'm still getting used to having all the car on my other side....


----------

